# Server Move and Software Updates In Progress



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2007)

This weekend we will be moving to our new server, as well as performing numerous site upgrades.  You may experience some issues as we perform backups, file copies and database tuning. 

Please do not edit or make any changes to your photo galleries until we are done.

Database migration is currently scheduled for Saturday, with 3-5 hours of estimated downtime.

Once the forum is locked down for the database transfer, I will post updates to the MartialTalk MySpace page as well as over at KenpoTalk.

See ya'll on the other side.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 8, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> See ya'll on the other side.


 
Good luck, Bob and other team members!!


----------

